# question à propos de Noos TV



## roro (30 Août 2003)

il n'y a pas trop d'endroit sur MacG pour poser ma question mais je me lance quand même à tout hasard :

je viens d'emmenager dans un appart dont l'immeuble est câblé Noos. J'ai donc une prise murale de réception noos TV dans mon appart. Malheureusement, cette prise ne contient qu'un câble pour aller vers une TV.

Comment faire pour obtenir une réception TV de qualité sur mon autre TV ?
Et surtout, comment bénéficier d'une réception radio correcte grâce à cette prise murale ?
d'après l'agende noos près de chez moi, faut casquer pour un décodeur numérique.

Merci pour vos éclaircissements.







ps : précision : dans mes autres apparts, je n'ai jamais eu le câble mais j'ai tjs eu des prises murales qui permettaient d'être dédoublées grâce à un boitier, et il y avait tjs une prise radio !


----------



## MarcMame (1 Septembre 2003)

Tes questions en amenent d'autres... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Es-tu déjà abonné à Noos ? Si oui, quel type d'abo possedes tu ? 
Perso ? Service collectif compris dans tes charges ?
Si ton abo est personnel, est-il du type analogique sans décodeur ou numérique avec décodeur ?

Pour répondre à la question des radios, elles sont exclusivement numériques et passent donc obligatoirement par le décodeur fourni.


----------



## roro (2 Septembre 2003)

suis dans un immeuble avec abonnement collectif, sans décodeur.
pour la radio, j'ai maintenant une antenne externe qui fonctionne très bien !

d'après noos, pour brancher sur ma deuxième TV, faut que je passe par un abonnnement perso, avec location d'un deuxième décodeur !

merci de t'être intéressé à ce sujet.


----------



## MarcMame (4 Septembre 2003)

Tu as donc acces à un bouquet restreint de chaîne analogique (entre 6 et 21 chaines). Toutes les autres chaînes (environ 250), radios comprises, sont numériques et nécessite l'ajout d'un décodeur spécifique lié à un abonnement individuel.

Noos te raconte des conneries (faudra t'y habituer....) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rien ne t'empeche d'aller acheter du cable antenne de base, un raccord en T pour dédoubler la prise et aller raccorder l'autre bout sur ton autre TV. Aucun problèmes particulier pour les chaines analogiques.
Il te faut vraiment un décodeur et abonnement par TV uniquement dans le cas des chaines numériques, c'est tout.


----------



## roro (4 Septembre 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Noos te raconte des conneries (faudra t'y habituer....)



que ce soit à l'agence ou au tél, effectivement... et au tél, ce sont des gros c... qui veulent t'abonner absolument. Tu demandes un renseignement et tu te fais abonner à ton insu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne t'empeche d'aller acheter du cable antenne de base, un raccord en T pour dédoubler la prise et aller raccorder l'autre bout sur ton autre TV. Aucun problèmes particulier pour les chaines analogiques.



j'ai le raccord en T que j'utilisais avec mon ancien câble d'antenne. Je n'osais pas le faire avec le câble noos dans mon nouvel appart. Mais après tout... je vais le couper et le raccorder à mon T... on verra bien !



> Il te faut vraiment un décodeur et abonnement par TV uniquement dans le cas des chaines numériques, c'est tout.



ok, merci.


----------



## MarcMame (4 Septembre 2003)

roro a dit:
			
		

> j'ai le raccord en T que j'utilisais avec mon ancien câble d'antenne. Je n'osais pas le faire avec le câble noos dans mon nouvel appart. Mais après tout... je vais le couper et le raccorder à mon T... on verra bien !


Es tu obligé de couper ? Tu ne peux pas placer ton T directement sur la sortie actuelle ? trop loin ?
Je te dis ça uniquement parce si tu n'y verras pas de perte sensible en analogique, c'est une autre histoire en numérique.
C'est à dire que *si* tu décides un jour de passer en numérique pour la TV, Canal+ ou avoir Internet par exemple, il ne vaut mieux pas le couper ou du moins faire un raccord avec un blindage correct. Les décodeurs et modems cables sont plutot sensibles à la qualité du signal, même s'il y a peu de risques, ce serait idiot de devoir refaire le cablage plus tard...
Bref, je serais toi, si la distance n'est pas astronomique, tire ton cable depuis la prise existante.
bon courage.


----------



## roro (8 Septembre 2003)

en fait, je ne sais pas trop comment m'y prendre... en fait, il s'agit d'un boitier de dérivation dans lequel je dois faire arriver un câble d'antenne. Pour cela, je penser le couper, mais d'après ce que tu me dis, vaut mieux éviter. Je vais donc voir ça... plus tard !
en tous cas, merci pour tes conseils.


----------



## MarcMame (8 Septembre 2003)

Je ne comprend pas bien la difficulté de la chose.
Tu as bien déjà une prise fonctionnelle dans ton appart non ?
Je te propose tout simplement d'y rajouter un T et d'y brancher une rallonge TV jusqu'à ton autre poste. Pas plus compliqué que ça. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ou alors je ne comprend pas bien quelle est la necessité de couper ce cable.


----------



## roro (9 Septembre 2003)

parce que visiblement je ne peux pas retirer le câble de la prise noos... ça a l'air vissé ou je ne sais quoi, mais je n'ai jamais vu ça !


----------



## FredStrasbourg (9 Septembre 2003)

J'ai bossé 2 ans chez ces bran... de Noos, à Strasbourg, en tant que commercial boutique.
Nous avions pour consigne de fourger des abonnements numériques à n'importe qui. Publicité mensongère, connexion défectueuse... Bref, là n'est pas le sujet.
Si tu as un abonnement collectif dans ton immeuble, tu dois avoir une vingtaine de chaines dont le prix est compris dans tes charges. Surtout, refuse en bloc toute proposition de Noos pour un quelconque abonnement. Il est tout à fait possible de connecter 2 TV (ou plus) sur une prise analogique. Par contre, à banir : le T. Tu risques d'avoir des pertes de qualité si le cable qui va à ta deuxième TV dépasse 5 mètres. Une solution simple : aller chez Leroy Merlin (ou un truc du genre) et acheter une prise TV murale  (environ 10 euros max) avec connecteur à vis (les contacts sont meilleurs et tu évites un débranchement intempestif lorsque tu passes l'aspirateur), du câble coaxial blindé (un peu plus cher, mais nickel pour ce que tu veux faire, environ 16 euros les 20 mètres), un répartiteur 2 voies (pour 2 TV, 3 voies pour 3, etc...). Si tu constates des pertes de qualité, tu peux à la rigueur rajouter un petit amplificateur de signal (vraiment optionnel, et pas donné). J'ai installé des dizaines d'installations de ce type chez des potes, et je n'ai jamais rencontré aucun problème.
Si tu n'es vraiment pas bricoleur et que tout cela te fait peur, tu peux appeler un technicien d'antennes, mais ca coûte bonbon (+ ou - 80 euros + fournitures), mais surtout, je dis bien surtout, ne demande rien à Noos. Ils vont se pointer avec un décodeur numérique, voire deux, t'abonner pour un an à un service de merde et tu n'auras rien de plus.
Bon courage.


----------



## MarcMame (10 Septembre 2003)

roro a dit:
			
		

> parce que visiblement je ne peux pas retirer le câble de la prise noos... ça a l'air vissé ou je ne sais quoi, mais je n'ai jamais vu ça !


Décidement je ne comprend pas...
Tu as bien une prise antenne murale sur laquelle est branchée ta première TV non ?


----------



## MarcMame (10 Septembre 2003)

fredlimacher a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, à banir : le T. Tu risques d'avoir des pertes de qualité si le cable qui va à ta deuxième TV dépasse 5 mètres.








 J'ai 15m de cable branché sur un vulgaire T à 1. Pas le moindre parasite.
Que l'on conseille autre chose, certes, de là à le banir, c'est exagerer quelque peu.... L'avantage d'essayer c'est qu'on a pas besoin d'intervenir sur le reseau existant, que la mise en place prend quelques minutes et que l'investissement est ridicule.
Quand au service commercial de Noos, nous sommes bien d'accord mais c'est une autre histoire...


----------



## roro (10 Septembre 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Décidement je ne comprend pas...
> Tu as bien une prise antenne murale sur laquelle est branchée ta première TV non ?



le câble qui part du boitier mural noos semble solidaire du boitier. J'avais l'habitude de câbles qu'on se contente de connecter à la prise.
Je ne sais pas si je suis très clair !


----------



## roro (10 Septembre 2003)

fredlimacher a dit:
			
		

> Une solution simple : aller chez Leroy Merlin (ou un truc du genre) et acheter une prise TV murale  (environ 10 euros max) avec connecteur à vis



en faisant ça, je vire donc la prise et le boitier mural noos ?
merci pour tes conseils avisés.


----------



## MarcMame (10 Septembre 2003)

roro a dit:
			
		

> le câble qui part du boitier mural noos semble solidaire du boitier. J'avais l'habitude de câbles qu'on se contente de connecter à la prise.
> Je ne sais pas si je suis très clair !


Chez Noos, à ma connaissance, il existe 2 types de branchements dans les appartements : 
- La connexion traditionnelle coaxiale pour TV
- Une autre, à vis, pour le net.
Le signal qui transite est strictement le même, sauf si un filtre est placé en amont dans l'appart pour séparer les 2 signaux.

Bref, de toute façon, tu as bien une prise antenne normale pour la brancher sur ton TV  ? tu peux donc y mettre un T pour faire une dérivation vers l'autre TV non ?


----------



## roro (10 Septembre 2003)

il s'agit d'une prise à vis pour... la TV !! ce n'est pas une prise traditionnelle. C'est pour ça que je n'osais pas trop trifouiller !


----------



## MarcMame (11 Septembre 2003)

La prise a vis est installée par noos pour l'acces au Net, pas la TV. Mais bon ça marche quand même hein, ce n'est qu'un connecteur.
Mais l'important c'est que tu as bien une prise normale à l'autre bout sur ton TV non ? Tu peux donc mettre un T à cet endroit.


----------



## roro (12 Septembre 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Mais l'important c'est que tu as bien une prise normale à l'autre bout sur ton TV non ? Tu peux donc mettre un T à cet endroit.



exact !


----------

